#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  Vrouw zoekt man

## Riffia_37

Salaam.

Ik ben een gescheiden vrouw van 39.
Geen kinderen. Ik werk full-time.
Ik kom uit Brabant.
Ik ben 176m lang donker bruin half lang haar bruine ogen normaal postuur lichte huid.
Ik zoek een man om een toekomst op te bouwen.

----------


## filmhuis

hallo ik heb je oproep gelezen en spreekt me aan en ik wil verder je leren kennen kan dat bel is sneler 06 19474274 of email ,,,[email protected] tot zo

----------


## Riffia_37

Upupupupupupupup

----------


## Mohamed1967

Voeg mij aub toe

----------


## hicham24

salaam ik ben hicham 35 jaar kom uit rotterdam als je contact met mij wil mail 
mij dan [email protected] tot snel

----------


## Riffia_37

Upupupupupupup

----------


## abdel209

slm vrouwtje hier ben ik dan als je echt serieus bent laat me iets horen groetjesss

----------


## dutch_boy

Salam aleikoem

Ben een Nederlandse broeder uit omg Utrecht. Wil je graag leren kennen.

----------


## Riffia_37

Upupupupupupup

----------


## fir

> Salaam.
> 
> Ik ben een gescheiden vrouw van 39.
> Geen kinderen. Ik werk full-time.
> Ik kom uit Brabant.
> Ik ben 176m lang donker bruin half lang haar bruine ogen normaal postuur lichte huid.
> Ik zoek een man om een toekomst op te bouwen.


salam ik zag nou oproep ik ben wel geinterreseerd en wil graag meer van jou weten groetjes Firas

----------


## Oemkaltoem

Salaam wa3alaikom,
Ik ben omkaltoem ben opzoek naar een partner voor mijn broer sta je ervoor open laat me weten dan vertel ik je meer

----------


## pablomonaco

hoi ik ben een nette nederlandse man 48 jaar
single en heb interesse
we kunnen contact maken via app 0681723162
groetjes pablo

----------


## mohammed1

amad 48j uit iraq afkomst
in Nederland woont 22 jaar in almere stad
Lengte 178cm Gewicht 78kg
lieve man aardig en sportieve 
drink geen alcohol en niet rooken
hou van grappig ,reizen en boeken, lessen, computer,sporten 
en wandelen fietsen
wns een aardig lieve vrouw voor goode relatie


Mijn ervaringen 
Fysiotherapie en coach voetbaltrainer en anders arabic leraar


bellen of whatsapp of stuur me je email
0031614039180
[email protected]

----------


## Stayko

Salam
Ik zou graag leren kennen. 
Stuur me een pm
Tot gauw

----------


## Kadlou

Salaam heb interesse 

Ik ben een gescheiden vrouw van 39.
Geen kinderen. Ik werk full-time.
Ik kom uit Brabant.
Ik ben 176m lang donker bruin half lang haar bruine ogen normaal postuur lichte huid.
Ik zoek een man om een toekomst op te bouwen.[/QUOTE]

----------


## Kadlou

Salaam alles goed

----------


## mohamed007013

Salaam
na wat ben je opzoek welke leeftijd mag ie jonger zijn

----------


## fir

Salam ik wil je graag beter leren kennen
Groetjes Fir

----------


## Turk 2023

Salaam ik ben een turk bezwaar?

----------


## Hassanoujda73

Salam aleikum als je wat meer wil weten laat dan wat weten via een pm of zoek via fb op hassan nix. Mohiem thallay en hoop wat van je te horen.

----------


## seh

Salaam
nou riffa...voor mij is dit nieuw dus beetje onwennig

maar heb alles op een rij...goede baan zelfstandig.. intelligent. en ben van mening dat een relatie gebaseerd moet zijn op wederzijdse respect.ik ben ook op zoek naar een serieuze kandidaat om te trouwen.
wil je graag beter leren kennen..stuur pb of een mail naar [email protected] 
graag tot gauw

----------


## Karim90

> Salaam.
> 
> Ik ben een gescheiden vrouw van 39.
> Geen kinderen. Ik werk full-time.
> Ik kom uit Brabant.
> Ik ben 176m lang donker bruin half lang haar bruine ogen normaal postuur lichte huid.
> Ik zoek een man om een toekomst op te bouwen.


Hallo,
Ben je nog opzoek?
I

----------


## fir

> Hallo,Ben je nog opzoek?I


Salam ja nog op zoek , hoor graag vanje

----------


## fir

salam labas ik ben nog op zoek , groetjes

----------


## Karim90

> salam labas ik ben nog op zoek , groetjes


Ok
Hoie kunnen we verder.
Ik wil je graag leren kennen. 
Kunnen we via email.of via watschap.

----------


## Riffia_37

Upupupupupup

----------


## Riffia_37

Upupupupup

----------


## Karim90

Bikbikbikbik

----------


## Riffia_37

Upupupupupup

----------


## Karimdrachteb

> Salaam.
> 
> Ik ben een gescheiden vrouw van 39.
> Geen kinderen. Ik werk full-time.
> Ik kom uit Brabant.
> Ik ben 176m lang donker bruin half lang haar bruine ogen normaal postuur lichte huid.
> Ik zoek een man om een toekomst op te bouwen.


Bericht me

----------


## Karimdrachteb

Bericht me dame

----------


## Riffia_37

Upupupup

----------


## Selected

Deze bezem zit al bijna 2 jaar lang aandacht te krijgen van mannen en jullie gaan op haar reageren ook nog.

Triest. 

Bovendien heeft ze haar houdbaarheidsdatum allang overschreden. Bijna 40 jaar is ze nu momenteel.

Jullie weten niet met welke afkomsten TS heeft zitten flikflooien in haar jongere jaren. 



Welke gozer met een beetje zelfrespect gaat nou met zulke oude vrouwen contact leggen?

----------


## Selected

> Salaam.
> 
> Ik ben een gescheiden vrouw van 39.
> Geen kinderen. Ik werk full-time.
> Ik kom uit Brabant.
> Ik ben 176m lang donker bruin half lang haar bruine ogen normaal postuur lichte huid.
> Ik zoek een man om een toekomst op te bouwen.


Een toekomst bouw je niet op je 40e leeftijd op. Dan ben je te laat.

----------


## arabier36jr

> Salaam.
> 
> Ik ben een gescheiden vrouw van 39.
> Geen kinderen. Ik werk full-time.
> Ik kom uit Brabant.
> Ik ben 176m lang donker bruin half lang haar bruine ogen normaal postuur lichte huid.
> Ik zoek een man om een toekomst op te bouwen.


Hey salam ben je nog opzoek? Ik zou je graag willen leren kennen ben 38jr en kom uit de buurt van Rotterdam

----------


## Mohamed51

Asselaam Wa3alaikom zuster ben 50 jaar oud en zou je graag willen leren kennen

----------

